# To succeed is to fight against complacency



## huiwcleon (Dec 30, 2011)

The title says it all:

"To succeed is to fight against complacency."

I recently read this quote from a magazine for Medical Student, written by a successful Dermatologist. It becomes my favorite quote as it is so true that complacency is giving us false self assurance, stopping us from working hard. What are your opinions on this sentence?


----------



## JWhitsitt (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree completely. I'm at a complacent point in my career; good, comfortable, easy job, but no challenge.

I'm determined to change that in 2012. The plan is to sharpen skills and network. The networking will be difficult; I'm an ISTJ. I'll do it though.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I agree to some degree but you also don't want to be a person who is never satisfied and spends their entire life thinking they haven't done good enough. I don't think you should become "complacent" but you should also not go to the other extreme and become a person who's never satisfied with what they've achieved or where they are at in the present moment in their lives.


----------



## suwi27 (Dec 31, 2011)

My issue is more of not stepping into h unknown than being plane complacency.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't really agree with this at all. I don't think success and fighting complacency have anything to do with each other. I would say "to succeed is to do what you want and do it well."


----------



## huiwcleon (Dec 30, 2011)

AimfortheBrain said:


> I don't really agree with this at all. I don't think success and fighting complacency have anything to do with each other. I would say "to succeed is to do what you want and do it well."


Based on your comment, I deduce you are a SP. People of different personality types usually have different views on what success is. 

In my case, it means striving for excellence in a particular field.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't agree with it.  However, I will say this, when people are successful, and say they "do what they love" doesn't mean there isn't rough spots in their career where they have to fight against "complacency" to be successful. But I wouldn't take this as a general rule of thumb. Success for me takes 1. Smart working 2. Persistence and consistency 3. Not kicking those around you in the balls (or vagina) when the going gets tough 4. Knowledge Everyone's idea of success is different though.


----------



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

My issue is not complacency. I'm never complacent. I'm always AFRAID. Fearful. And self-doubting. To me, success is fighting against your mind's self-deprecating bullshit.


----------

